# Embies



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya all,  

Called the clinic this morning...out of my 6 eggs I have two that can be put back tomorrow.

The other 4 eggs were dud ones...One had two sperm that fertilised it, another had fragmentation, one was immature and the other one was abnormal. The two that I have, have fertilised normally the embryologist reckons they'll be good quality embryos by tomorrow.

I'm really happy about the two I have as I wasn't going to freeze any surplus anyway. 

So tomorrow 10.45am is D-Day. When 'Baked' and 'Kidney' go back into their nest.   I've called them these names as I hope they turn into little beans.  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun, good luck for tomorrow, have they said what time you need to go back in?? 

Kidney and Baked are great names!!!! 

Good luck, sending you massive  

Kate
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo mrs   

 for tomorrow 

xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh dear, duh brain! I did read your post honest, but I have just seen again the time you going in.

Sorry hun!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

lol   thats ok Kate!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Vicky

Thats fab news hunny,loads of luck for e/t tomorrow       

Kelly x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Yay!

Good luck for tomorrow......you can join me on my last leg of the evil 2ww

Hope it doesnt drive you as mad as its driving me!!!


Nic


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm just gonna take it as it comes Nic. Whats meant for me, won't go past me.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Flutterbye™ (Feb 9, 2006)

hehe!! Well Done Vicki!! call me tomorrow and let me know how u are!!

love you loads
Claire
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Fab news Vicki

hoping that Baked and Kidney will be snuggling in for the long haul (9 months at least)

      

Love Emxx​


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Fantastic news Vicki

Hope there are workign magic in there incubator now and doing the things those little ones should be!!! 
Goodluck for egg transfer tomorrow and you`ll be joining me in the last few days of tww 

All the best!
Love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Vicki 

Sending you lots of luck for E/T .... Great names 


 

Sara xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Vicky - Good luck for tomorrow and text me to let me know how you get on      

Love Bronte xx


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

great news again, and good luck for tomorrow. 

Emma xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

hiya all,

ET went really well, the doctor was well pleased. I have two beautiful 4 cell Embryos on board hopefully snuggling in.

It was amazing to see everything on screen and I have a scan piccie of my little beans   Leigh was amazed watching them getting transferred into my womb.

So now it's the evil 2ww!!

Roll on 11th october

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Welcome to the TWW[/fly]

Well done Vicki how did u find the toilet situation before transfer oh dear i have nightmares about that. 
2 fab embryo`s u have on board hunnie snuggling in nicely,its a great feeling isnt it wen u have them transfered knowing that kinda of a start to a baby and ur offical pregnant until ur told otherwise  I loved seeing embryo`s on telly but unfortuntly wen they were actually getting transfered nurse was scanning me and was in front of screen and i cudnt see them but mark was well chuffed and says they just squirt out of cathater 
All the best hunnie,hope the tww isnt to bad for u hun,Will u be making a dairy? I found it helped actually especially wen we have soo much time on our hands! 

Love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Welldone Vicki Hun  Thats fab news 

Relax and get those feet up now! Thanks for the txt Hun 

   

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Vicki hun
I posted you a good luck message this morning, but I posted it on the Cromwell thread, hope you saw it!  Although I texted you too so at least you know I was thinking of you    

  

Lots of love and oodles of        

Tracy
xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun, thats brilliant!

Good luck for the 2ww, have you got anything planned? Hope you are in bed now chilling out.

Keeping everything crossed for the 11th October 

Kate
xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

endometriosislass said:


> [fly]Welcome to the TWW[/fly]
> 
> Well done Vicki how did u find the toilet situation before transfer oh dear i have nightmares about that.
> 2 fab embryo`s u have on board hunnie snuggling in nicely,its a great feeling isnt it wen u have them transfered knowing that kinda of a start to a baby and ur offical pregnant until ur told otherwise  I loved seeing embryo`s on telly but unfortuntly wen they were actually getting transfered nurse was scanning me and was in front of screen and i cudnt see them but mark was well chuffed and says they just squirt out of cathater
> ...


LOL  I was fine withe the loo thing...I have this thing I can do where I can hold it in comfortably. (must be all the long car journeys I'm used to  )

It is amazing when you see them on screen thats when reality sets in. Leigh was fighting to hold back the tears.

Just hoping the little buggers stay put now for the next nine months. But if it don't work this time we'll try again.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Vicki



And so commenceth the dreaded 2ww of insanity!  God I have everything, absolutely everything, crossed for you hunni


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

> But if it don't work this time we'll try again.


There qwill be no need to try again Hun, You're gonna be just fine   

x x x


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

hi vicki wishing u lots of positive thoughts hope u are ok it will fly by         luv gail


----------

